# Types Of Chains.



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry for creating yet ANOTHER topic...

I'm heading out tomorrow to try and get my hands on my watch. I have a question regarding watch-chains, though.

Modern pocket watch chains all seem to be those generic metal cord things. They look like metallic shoelaces and they won't bend beyond a certain degree and they always need to hang a certain way otherwise they curl up like snakes and then you have to dangle your watch and let the "chain" spin out to get rid of all the kinks.

That was what my first watch-chain was like, and it was a pain in the ass to use due to the reasons mentioned above.

After I get my new watch, I'm looking for a PROPER watch-chain - gold, with actual LINKS and with either a T-bar or a clip on the end of it to secure to a belt-loop or a button-hole. Are there any modern chains produced like this? Or will I have to buy an antique one?


----------

